#  Schulmedizin >   Schmerzen zwischen den Schulterblättern... >

## Caro

... und im linken Arm 
Hallo Ihr Lieben 
Heut steck ich auch mal wieder meine Nase in,s Forum weil ich grad nicht so richtig weiter weiss.
Die letzten Tage waren echt komisch,immerzu war etwas.Erst irgendein Magen/Darm Virus der dafür sorgte das ich unser Badezimmer unheimlich lieb hatte,hmpf.
Dann beim aussteigen aus dem Auto plötzlich mächtig aua im linken Oberarm,verging aber gleich wieder.Am nächsten Tag merkte ich das nur wenn ich den Arm höher als in Brusthöhe hob.Und gestern,ich sitz am PC und aus irgendeiner Bewegung heraus ging kurz garnichts mehr.Wahnsinniger Schmerz zwischen den Schulterblättern und die Luft blieb mir weg.Aber der Spuk ging relativ rasch vorbei.
Richtig erschrocken hab ich mich heut morgen beim aufwachen,linker Arm fasst taub und was nicht taub war kribbelte,dazu wieder der irre Schmerz zwischen den Schulterblättern und nicht richtig atmen können.
Als ich dann im Bett saß war das atmen wieder fast ok,aber der Schmerz blieb.
Ich setzte mir die Frist bis zum Mittag,wirds nicht besser fahr ich in die Notfallambulanz.Naja,Mittag ist vorbei und ich war natürlich nicht dort.Der Schmerz lässt sich jetzt aushalten,ist im Moment wie ein heftiger Muskelkater im gesamten linken Oberkörper.
Bin ja nicht ängstlich,aber was zum Geier kann das sein?
Herz schliesse ich aus da der Arm mir ja schon mal kurz beim aussteigen aus dem Auto weh tat. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee...

----------


## StarBuG

Bitte fahr sofort zu einem Arzt und lass das kontrollieren. 
Am besten direkt ins Krankenhaus. 
Ohne dich jetzt beunruhigen zu wollen, aber das könnte auch ein Herzinfarkt sein.
Ein Herzinfarkt strahlt gerne mal mit Schmerzen in den linken Arm aus.
Auch die anderen Symptome klingen sehr typisch für einen Herzinfarkt. 
Also bitte lass dich direkt ins Krankenhaus fahren und warte nicht erst ab. 
Ich drück dir die Daumen, das es keiner ist!

----------


## Caro

<--- sitzt immer noch und überlegt  :Sad:   
Ich weiss Micha,hast es mir ja auch in der PN nahe gelegt meinen Hintern in Richtung Krankenhaus zu bewegen. 
Aber das akute ist doch vorbei.Mir ist zwar nicht nach Bäume ausreissen,aber im Moment denk ich halt was immer es ist das kann bis morgen warten.
War grad bissel googeln und fand dazu so ziemlich das gleiche was Du geschrieben hast.Aber auch sowas wie Wirbelsäule und Blockaden und sowas.
War sogar auf der Suche nach Informationen darüber was wäre wenn es wirklich ein Infarkt ist und nicht behandelt wird.Dazu fand ich aber nichts. 
Hm,...im Moment alles Mist.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Caro! 
Ich schließ mich Micha an, fahr oder besser laß Dich in KH fahren und am besten direkt! Besser einmal zuviel ein EKG machen und den Herzinfarkt ausschließen, als zu wenig! 
Selbst wenn es "nur" Verspannungen sind, vielleicht können die Dir dort Tabletten mitgeben oder ähnliches.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Caro

Heut früh war ich beim Arzt.
Zum EKG sagte er: Ist soweit noch ok 
Und ansonsten hörte er Herzgeräusche und mehrere Herztöne? 
Ich soll meinen Stress runter fahren, alles im Auge behalten und bei Problemen wieder kommen. 
Was immer das gestern war,es war nichts ernstes  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Caro! 
Na umso besser, wenn es nichts Ernstes war! 
Das nächste Mal solltest Du aber vorsichtshalber ins KH gehen, wenn Du sowas nochmal hast! Denn wie schreibst Du, was Dein Arzt gesagt hat? Es soweit NOCH ok das EKG! 
Also, nächstes Mal bitte nicht zögern und direkt zum EKG ins KH gehen, denn wenn es doch mal was Ernstes ist, wird es früh erkannt und es kann gehandelt werden.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------

